# (H) Space Hulk 2011 near mint -- (W) Necrons, Tau, Dark Eldar, £££



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Would like to trade in my Space Hulk game for something I can use  I'll list what I'm interested in from each army:

Necrons:

Triarch Stalkers
Wraiths
Doom/ Night Scythe

Tau:

Piranhas
XV25 and XV15 stealth suits
Shadowsun
Sky Ray

Dark Eldar:

Raiders
Ravagers
Talos/ cronos pain engines (only if complete with both options' bits)

If anything is painted I'd need to see them first.

The Space Hulk box is almost perfect, the only fault with it is a single genestealer broke a rending claw off at the wrist, but it's a clean break and any glue will fix it.



I'll take minis of a value of $160, or minis + the difference in Paypal. If a model is missing bits or is painted very heavily/poorly that will degrade it's value. Or you could just buy it for $160 if that's your style.

Regardless if you can't match my minimum trade, make me an offer and I'll consider it.


----------

